# moving to argentina



## bigote

i was born in EL SALVADOR but got deported from the united states after violating immigration laws. i was a legal permanent resident but was convicted of committing what is called an aggravated felony under u.s. immigration laws. i know that the united states shares this information of who got deported from the united states with canada, united kingdom, australia, and new zealand, but what about argentina???? can i immigrate to argentina or not? can anyone/anybody please tell me. rsvp. thank you.


----------

